# How often do bunny Poop



## Sweetnottin (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys, I just got a bunny that is about 8weeks old. He is really playful and I feed him with normal rabbit pellets along with hay. I left him in a cage for a day and when I got back I noticed normal amounts of urine on the bedding but I do not see any droppings. I was wondering how often do rabbits poop? He didnt poo pall day as far from what I can see on the litter bedding and I just want to make sure he isnt sick. He is very playful when I got back and was drinking and eating but people say you are suppose to monitor a rabbits daily habbits to make sure nothing is wrong. PLease advise
thanks


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 11, 2007)

How long have you had your little one?

There should be poops in the cage. 

Is he eating food and hay? If he is eating a good amount, then the poops should follow.

Also, little baby poos are very small. You should find very small black balls in the litter. It is possible that you just aren't able to see them because they are so small.

--Dawn


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 11, 2007)

I got him home saturday night. Cleaned his cage on monday with lots of poop droppings. Left him alone for a day and when I came back on late tuesday, most of his hay are gone, he drinks a lot of water, but the pellets were not touched much. A few big urine stains on the bedding but not a single ball of poop. 
He was biting on the cage to come out and i let him out was playing on my carpet fine but just that worries me a bit.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2007)

What pellets are you feeding him? Are they the exact same type as what he was getting before from the breeder or pet store? Fast changes in food can upset a bunny's stomach.

What does his stomach feel like? If it feels unusually mushy or hard, he may have gas. You can give him simethicone (baby gas meds), about 1 mL every few hours.

Let him out to play as much as possible. The exercise can help get him pooping again. Try to get him to eat some more hay too, just so you know that he's eating.

If he doesn't start pooping in, say, 6-12 hours I'd take him to a vet. Especially if he stops eating. I normally treat stuff like this myself but babies are more fragile than my adult buns so any illness is more serious.


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 11, 2007)

I got him from a pet store. With the cage package we got, it came with this VITA-VITTLES pet rabbit diet made by LM animal farms. I also feed him kaytee alfalfa hay which he ate a bunch. Being gone one day, I didnt notice a dropping off poop. ONe more thing, how much does it take rabbits to eat a half cup of bunny food? I mean does it last a day or a week?
thanks


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2007)

Ew. Ok, was the Vita Vittles what he was actually being fed at the pet store? Call and ask,because it might be different. Once he's feeling better,switch to pellets that don't have treats mixed in them. Those treats could easily be causing a stomach upset. For now, once he starts eating, sift all the treats out.

A small bunny should be able to eat 1/2 cup of pellets in 1-2 days,depending on how hungry they are. My 2 lb adult girl gets 1/4cup pellets, 1.5 cups of veggies, and eats a huge amount of hay everyday. When she was a baby she ate about 1/2 cup of pellets,lots of hay and a little bit of veggies.


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the advice. My bunny ate a bunch of hay. However I filled half of bowl of pellets 3 days ago and it barely gone down at all. Also how often can food be in the bowl before going bad?


----------

